# Quem usa XFS (o filesystem, não o X Font Server)?

## humpback

Alguem por estas bandas ainda usa XFS?

Quando comecei a usar gentoo ( a cerca de um ano ) resolvi usar XFS. Algum tempo depois muita gente comecou a ter problemas com XFS, principalmente XFS+Preemptive Kernel.

Eu como nunca achei interessante o preemptive kernel e como nunca tive problemas com XFS continuei a usar.

Neste momento tenho 3 maquinas com XFS, uma delas um portatil que dequando em vez fica sem bateria, e ate hoje nunca tive problemas.

E por essas bandas? Algum problema com XFS? Algum problema com outro filesystem?

----------

## meetra

bem, eu gostava era de saber as diferenças entre os filesystems suportados pelo gentoo. jah andei ah procura no google e não enkontro documentos ke digam as vantagens e desvantagens kom benchmarks e etc...

se alguem souber... xute uns links sff  :Smile: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Eu ando a ter problemas que me parecem ser do file system, neste caso reisrFS. Sempre que falta a luz perco as definições do sim e as defenições do mail. Como tenho a gateway a guardar o mail todo e depois esta máquina a ir buscar o mail por pop mas a deixar o mail no servidor, como backup. O que acontece é que ele perde a informação de quais os mails que já sacou e saca de novo (cerca de 3800). Isto levou-me a começar a usar imap. Em relação ao sim, como ele guarda a lista de contactos no servidor, não me chateia muito, só perco o histórico e tenho que inserir o username/password. Há, perco tb a lista de ultimos programas utilizados no menu do kde.

Daí que agora só uso ext3, tudo quanto é kernel trás suporte para isto, pose não ser tão rápido como reiser/xfs mas é estável.

----------

## AngusYoung

Eu estou usando o ReiserFS. Usei durante muito tempo o ext3, o qual nunca me deu problemas. 

Até me interessei em usar o XFS, mas como vi bastante reclamações sobre ele nesta thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=18375 resolvi optar pelo ReiserFS.

 *meetra wrote:*   

> bem, eu gostava era de saber as diferenças entre os filesystems suportados pelo gentoo. jah andei ah procura no google e não enkontro documentos ke digam as vantagens e desvantagens kom benchmarks e etc...
> 
> se alguem souber... xute uns links sff 

 

Certa vez eu encontrei um texto sobre isso, se eu encontrar eu posto o link aí ... 

Abraços

----------

## AngusYoung

Esse link aqui leva a uma página de testes sobre sistemas de arquivos. Na seção links do site, tem alguns links para maiores informações sobre os sistemas de arquivos.

Abraços

----------

## PT_LAmb

Ora viva,

Já tive problemas com o XFS após o primeiro reboot forçado. Desapareceram-me alguns ficheiros, o ano passado, o que é muito estranho. No entanto é capaz de estar mais estável.

Desde esse momento (Abril de 2002), que mudei para ReiserFS, e o utilizo em casa e em mais 2 servidores, e nunca tive razão de queixas.

Quanto ao ext3, confesso que nunca utilizei, mas já vi outros dois servidores cheios de problemas de Filesystem. Um deles com discos SCSI e o outro com discos ATA66, ambos sem RAID, mas utilizar RedHat, e é capaz de ter sido a mesma versão. Por isso não sei se seria daquela distribuição (versão), ou seria do ext3.

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

PS - Sei que o post é sobre XFS, mas não resisti comentar os restantes   :Cool: 

----------

## m3thos

Bem.. aqui vai:

usei reiserfs durante dois anos... no fim.. tive uns problemas c/ as directorias do kde3 que não se conseguiam apagar nem listar NEM MESMO COMO ROOT...

ele dava erro em alguns ficheiros..

dizendo algo como:

"cannot stat _filename_"

quando se fazia ls à dita directoria

como aquilo não era um sinal saudavel 

isto foi à coisa de 6 meses..quando vim de férias..

.. agora uso ext3

em modo normal no /

e o resto do sistema está em LVM c/(/usr, /home, /var, /tmp) ext3 em modo writeback

tenho tambem no IST na rede das novas licenciaturas meti todos os laboratórios c/ linux redhat 8.0 e ext3.

Quando estava a testar umas coisas no X c/ dois X servers a correr.. numa riva tnt2 .. o kernel frezou..e tive de rebootar o sistema(power off, power on)

quando rebootei

metade do /etc/init.d/ estava com tamanho 0

imensos comandos

como ssh, ping, etc... não davam resultado nenhum

basicamente.. sistema para o lixo.. reinstalar outra X

portanto.. ext3 pela primeira vez na vida corrompeu-me um sistema.. e corrompeu ASSÉRIO!!

agora gostava de experimentar xfs  :Smile: 

mas ..SOU UM ÁVIDO utilizador do preempt patch, e portanto...

xfs também tem um problema.. é que não se encontra estavel em ppc e portanto não posso por no meu ibook... :-\

reiserfs v4 é brutal!!! esperem por ele. .que VAI REBENTAR A ESCALA!!!!

----------

## MetalGod

Aqui usa-se ext3 n pela performance mas pela estabilidade e facilidade de utilização 

xfs tem melhor performance mas ext3 qt a mim é mais estavel e com estas coisas ñ se brinca   :Smile: 

----------

## DataShark

de um ponto de vista de performance pura o XFS é bem capaz de ser o melhor filesystem por aí ... 

Dito isto, e atendendo a que está já na tree do 2.5, recomendo-o vivamente para server-oriented tasks (excepto as que metam manuseamento de muitos ficheiros pequenos onde NADA bate o reiserfs... )

Há o pequeno detalhe de quse algo correr mal o xfs não ser muito bom a recuperar a journal metadata pelo que em *servidores* RAID e battery cache de modo a garantir o mais possivel clean shutdowns é aconselhável ...

em PCs/laptops com discozecos IDE é pura loucura (falo por experiência própria) ... o reiser é mais equilibrado ...

----------

